# Carriers to Look for-Car Travel



## FriendofSonic (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi everyone, I can't believe how great this forum is  I have never needed to look for this much in depth information on Hedgehogs before but now that the circumstances have arisen, this is the best thing ever. 

Now, I got a phone call about my great Aunt passing away ( I didn't really know her apart from a couple childhood visits) and it seems that for whatever reason that she has left me here little hedgehog Charlie, and all of his equiptment. While I am very surprised by the news, I love the idea of having a hedgehog and have been looking into in since hearing the news (thanks to this wonderful site). Soon, I will have to drive to the North and pick up this little guy.

As I mentioned, my Aunt left everything for the hog. The only thing that I need is a carrier, since my Aunt would never leave the house she didn't even have one for Charlie. Since I am going to be doing a good amount of driving around not only to pick up my new buddy but I also drive a lot for work, which would mean if I take him out with me I will need a carrier for the truck. I looked at pet carriers online and got confused with what ones would be bet for a hedgehog. Are there any small carriers that you can recommend for traveling in a truck a lot? I don't need something for airlines, just a comfortable little place for him to sleep and possibly play in during those long trips. Thank everyone!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You need to get a hard sided pet carrier, preferably one that is rated airline approved. The airline ones are usually stronger and have been tested in crashes etc. You will need to seat belt it into the vehicle so it doesn't become a projectile in case of an accident. Put lots of fleece in it for him to snuggle up in. You'll also have to make sure the temperature stays within 75-78* F in the carrier.


----------



## FriendofSonic (Jun 12, 2017)

nikki said:


> You need to get a hard sided pet carrier, preferably one that is rated airline approved. The airline ones are usually stronger and have been tested in crashes etc. You will need to seat belt it into the vehicle so it doesn't become a projectile in case of an accident. Put lots of fleece in it for him to snuggle up in. You'll also have to make sure the temperature stays within 75-78* F in the carrier.


Thanks Nikki, that is the exact kind of answer I was looking for. Now I will start looking more at carriers today and go and stock up on some fleece as well! I know I said it in my earlier post but this is an awesome site!


----------



## FriendofSonic (Jun 12, 2017)

FriendofSonic said:


> Hi everyone, I can't believe how great this forum is  I have never needed to look for this much in depth information on Hedgehogs before but now that the circumstances have arisen, this is the best thing ever.
> 
> Now, I got a phone call about my great Aunt passing away ( I didn't really know her apart from a couple childhood visits) and it seems that for whatever reason that she has left me here little hedgehog Charlie, and all of his equiptment. While I am very surprised by the news, I love the idea of having a hedgehog and have been looking into in since hearing the news (thanks to this wonderful site). Soon, I will have to drive to the North and pick up this little guy.
> 
> As I mentioned, my Aunt left everything for the hog. The only thing that I need is a carrier, since my Aunt would never leave the house she didn't even have one for Charlie. Since I am going to be doing a good amount of driving around not only to pick up my new buddy but I also drive a lot for work, which would mean if I take him out with me I will need a carrier for the truck. I looked at pet carriers online and got confused with what ones would be bet for a hedgehog. Are there any small carriers that you can recommend for traveling in a truck a lot? I don't need something for airlines, just a comfortable little place for him to sleep and possibly play in during those long trips. Thank everyone!


Thanks again for the advice Nikki, I took a look online ans found tons of carriers to choose from but your information helped me narrow it down.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Glad I could help


----------

